# Fishy NCEES photos?



## ptatohed (Sep 9, 2014)

http://ncees.org/

I don't know about you guys, but I can honestly say I have never studied for the PE exam in a circle with a half dozen other people crowded around a small table and a laptop...... but if I were going to, I certainly wouldn't take a practice exam in such an arrangement!!!







Now, presumably this girl is taking a CBT FE or FS exam, right? However..... I see contraband! 1.) It appears to me that she is using a non-NCEES approved calculator, is she not? 2.) A yellow notepad???? Are you serious? I am pretty sure the only materials allowed on your desk during the exam is the properly-issued FE/FS Reference Handbook. 3.) Lastly, it's hard to tell exactly but I can't help but suspect that the pencil is not a CBT issued pencil!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 9, 2014)

I believe a notepad is on the desk when you arrive. You cannot bring one with you, but one is supplied. The PMP exam is the same way.

And in regards to the first, who actually studied for the PE? You guys all make it sound like it was some sort of difficult exam...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

I remember studying calc and physics in a group like that but not the PE . I had a group at my table but they were three kids.../ 2 in diapers........


----------



## The Wizard (Sep 10, 2014)

I wish my monitor was that big. I passed both Survey and Seismic CBT's on their archaic 17" 4:3 crummy black and white 500 pixel dot matrix monitor. 

LOL at your funny with the first pic.


----------



## iwire (Sep 10, 2014)

The girl looks like she is playing Counter Strike 1.6! and she is not bad looking either lol

The first picture @ 8pm the woman has her hand gesture like " I am going to crush your balls if you think my solution for the fault analysis is wrong!"


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't know about you guys but I don't see any fish in these photos...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

you have to press your nose real hard to the screen


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 10, 2014)

Also, isn't CBT pretty much "All-Click and No Type"? Why is her hand on the keyboard and the mouse? As if she's drafting in ACAD.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 10, 2014)

maybe she is registering for the exam?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

NCEES called and said give them a break


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> NCEES called and said give them a break




I'm more than happy to switch over to PPI and we can start making fun of the guy studying with only a tablet, on his belly, in a green field with blues skys and white clouds. Or the multitude of other smiling happy good-looking young models studying with fake props.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

that's how I remember studying...


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 10, 2014)

Studying is over rated


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 10, 2014)

Show up for the exam drunk. Make not a real challenge


----------



## iwire (Sep 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Studying is over rated


PE is overrated


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> that's how I remember studying...




In a green field, or with fake props?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

I would lay out in my front yard with my tablet and study for hours... In 2003.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## iwire (Sep 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I would lay out in my front yard with my tablet and study for hours... In 2003.....


Butt naked?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Sep 13, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> Now, presumably this girl is taking a CBT FE or FS exam, right? However..... I see contraband! 1.) It appears to me that she is using a non-NCEES approved calculator, is she not? 2.) A yellow notepad???? Are you serious? I am pretty sure the only materials allowed on your desk during the exam is the properly-issued FE/FS Reference Handbook. 3.) Lastly, it's hard to tell exactly but I can't help but suspect that the pencil is not a CBT issued pencil!


Looks like a ti30xmultiview to me - that's legal





And according to the ncees video, the notepad and pen are what you get. http://youtu.be/3-n1Zzh0NnM?list=PLiZ0hjHNi9jzR8RW69ndkjIgH8bzj0ew-

Plus, according to one of the other videos, that's the calculator on the computer if you forget yours. And there's yet another video that shows how to use hotkeys to answer questions and advance the screen. Answering perhaps why her hand is on the keyboard.........


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## frazil (Sep 13, 2014)

Snap!


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 15, 2014)

well someone sucked all the fun out of this thread


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 15, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> well someone sucked all the fun out of this thread


There is always one.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Sep 15, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> well someone sucked all the fun out of this thread


Santa Claus does not exist.......... MuhHaHaHa.........


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 15, 2014)

You're really being a buzz kill Mike


----------



## P-E (Sep 16, 2014)

No worries. There's always PCS to make fun of.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2014)

since this is the off season pick on NCEES thread:

I may be old but I don't see a safety vest in this job site photo (what is the OSHA fine for this?)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> since this is the off season pick on NCEES thread:
> 
> I may be old but I don't see a safety vest in this job site photo (what is the OSHA fine for this?)


I don't believe OSHA requires vests. It't typically the govt agency for projects in/near public roadways.

We didn't need them when building the parking structures, but the contractor's safety plan said they would be used.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2014)

I've never been on a grading site that didn't require them..

There is enough grey area in the PPE section that you could read it is or is not required. Surely not wearing one is not best practice though...

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&amp;p_id=10658

but OSHA fines the Contractor not the owner (Government Agency) they generally do not care what the G-men do, its their workers, so there is a chance the woman pictured is some G-worker


----------



## ofareggie (Sep 19, 2014)

Always entertaining: http://www.reddit.com/r/osha


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 19, 2014)

I might be tempted to poke fun at SoP but I think I am in love with that girl in yellow, with the long black wavey hair, in the front, so I can't see anything past her.

http://www.schoolofpe.com/


----------



## iwire (Sep 20, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> I might be tempted to poke fun at SoP but I think I am in love with that girl in yellow, with the long black wavey hair, in the front, so I can't see anything past her.
> 
> http://www.schoolofpe.com/


nothing more attractive than hot engineer girls!


----------



## frazil (Sep 20, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> I might be tempted to poke fun at SoP but I think I am in love with that girl in yellow, with the long black wavey hair, in the front, so I can't see anything past her.
> 
> http://www.schoolofpe.com/


I'm afraid she's already in love with the prof.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2014)

I wonder if she failed on purpose just so she can retake the class?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 21, 2014)

I failed 2x just because in really enjoyed studying.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2014)

"Sorry wifey, I can't clean the table tonight, I have to study."


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 21, 2014)

Works all the time


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2014)

My wife said she would do anything to help me and support me to pass the PE.


----------



## sChris (Sep 21, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> I might be tempted to poke fun at SoP but I think I am in love with that girl in yellow, with the long black wavey hair, in the front, so I can't see anything past her.
> 
> http://www.schoolofpe.com/




That photo represents the traditional engineering ratio, 1 female to a bunch of guys. I think they put the woman in bright yellow in the front row on purpose, so she would stand out as to show their "diversity".


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 17, 2014)

Um.............. no comment.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't be shy, let's hear it.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2014)

there are some really good looking women in Civil Engineering!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2014)

&amp; folks - I do need to pay the bills around here  but make fun of non supporters like NCEES all you want


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Don't be shy, let's hear it.




Well, let's just say, it's rarely a good thing when a cute girl points and laughs at what you're showing her.



Road Guy said:


> &amp; folks - I do need to pay the bills around here  but make fun of non supporters like NCEES all you want




I did think about this point Mr. RG. And that's why I originally said "No Comment"...... but then matt coerced me.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh sure, blame me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Usually your fault


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Now you sound like my wife.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 17, 2014)

Attn: All Oct '14 exam takers, if you don't pass, it's matt267's fault.


----------



## civilized_naah (Oct 18, 2014)

Someone HAS to take the blame, since about a thousand unsuspecting October 14 test takers spent valuable eleventh hour time reading this thread thinking they would gain some great insight into the machinations of the evil NCEES


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> Attn: All Oct '14 exam takers, if you don't pass, it's matt267's fault.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 28, 2014)

Whatever it is that she's finding so funny.... I don't think he's sharing her amusement.


----------



## Supe (Oct 28, 2014)

It was probably porn as the top tab on the "Restore your previous session" Firefox screen.

Either that, or he opened up their P6 construction schedule and she's laughing at the sheer absurdity of the durations.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 28, 2014)

Supe said:


> It was probably porn as the top tab on the "Restore your previous session" Firefox screen.
> 
> Either that, or he opened up their P6 construction schedule and she's laughing at the sheer absurdity of the durations.




Mmm... I know how he feels. I've been laughed at for my duration too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 28, 2014)

^^^ Just remember that she is the one that suffers short durations, you got what you were after.


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2014)

Why do their vests look like the art smocks from elementary school art?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

why does he look like powder


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2014)

She's wearing an orange hard hat which is supposed to be only used for Traffic Control Personnel.


----------



## DanHalen (Nov 20, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> Whatever it is that she's finding so funny.... I don't think he's sharing her amusement.




Girl: _You're going to do me with this?....Bawhahahahaha_

Guy: [crickets chirping]


----------



## thebettersmith (Nov 20, 2014)

most likely she is someone's daughter...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2014)

Every woman who has had sex has been someone's daughter. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 20, 2014)

thebettersmith said:


> most likely she is someone's daughter...








Dexman PE PMP said:


> Every woman who has had sex has been someone's daughter. Your argument is invalid.






I thank Buddha that I gave two sons!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 20, 2014)

keep your sons away from my daughter.


----------

